# DVD To purchase



## CROGERS (May 8, 2010)

I am looking for a good quading DVD video to play in the truck on thed way to ride, or in the shop. Does anyone have any good suggestions? Has anyone thought about putting a bunch together and selling them? Something with music attatched.Maybe a MIMB compulation. I am not the guy to make one but I would be interested in buying one.:mimbrules:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mountains & Mud 1, 2, 3, and 4.... You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree 600% with P... Rockin DVD but yea it would be cool if everyone sent in there vids to have a MIMB ride dvd


----------

